# New to the sublimation business



## ANB24 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, I am new to the sublimation business. Starting a sock and tshirt business. I would like to know what is the best software to use( Corel,adobe, etc) , What to look for in a laptop( are there certain brands that sublimation printers are more compatible with) Lastly, what sublimation printer model and heat press is best to start out with. Also the best ink to use. Originally I was going to get the Epson 6070, however it is expensive and not sure if that is a good option for a beginner. Any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## zzPrint (Nov 19, 2014)

Either Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator should work nicely.

I personally prefer Dell computers.

I'd recommend a GeoKnight heat press. There are cheaper heat presses, but the cheap ones don't heat evenly, which affects the quality of the heat transfer.

If you want a cheaper printer, you might look into the Epson 1430.


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

I would personally go with Hotronix, a little cheaper, but great results. And I agree that an Epson 1430 is the most cost effective solution, but the inks you buy matter greatly


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry but both of you guys are wrong on the 1430 being the cheapest OR most cost effective.

Your not up to date with your product knowledge.

WF7110
Reg price $200 today on sale for $150

Epson WorkForce WF-7110 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

1430 Reg. Price $300
Epson Artisan 1430 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.

I have a WF7110 it is much faster and can use larger carts or a CIS.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

First I dont know how any one can offer any advice when you don't specify what your plans are on use of the printer. 
How do you make a sell without quantifing the situation first.

Printers don't care about computer brands. They might care about operating systems. ie Mac vs PC vs Unix/Linux.

Best software is really a useless question. Why ? Cause ten people will tell you one software and 10 other people will tell you another. What have you used if any ? Whats your budget ? Have you done any research ? If so then you should have come across GIMP and INKSCAPE which are free and many find just as good if not better than commercial ones.

Ink depends on the printer you choose and type, desktop vs wide format. And by wide format I mean 17" and bigger. 

As for a heat press how much room you got ? Can a swing away fit ? a clam shell ? Goes to how big you plan on pressing and what products. Whats your electrical setup in the room your gonna press in ?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Well said.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> First I dont know how any one can offer any advice when you don't specify what your plans are on use of the printer.
> How do you make a sell without quantifing the situation first.
> 
> *Mark, the OP did specify his plans on use of the printer.*
> ...


Mark, I marked up above.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> Mark, I marked up above.


blah blah blah.


----------

